# let's talk fishing rods, one piece with blank thru handle



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Ever since I got spoiled on my friend's boat while fishing Flaming Gorge I have had rod envy, but not all of us can just go out and buy a dozen G Loomis rods with top of the line Ambassadeur reels. I have been looking at various one piece rods in the under $80 price range but a lot of retailers do not specify online if a rod is one piece or has blank thru construction. So I'm looking for feedback from you guys on which models you have experience with and know work well without breaking the bank. Over time I would like to pick up 2 medium weight rods for smaller pups and 2 medium-heavy rods for the bigger macs, reels would likely be 5600 series Ambassadeur models but will come further down the road, I could get by for now with my current reels.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I used ebay automatic searches, it would email me when something got listed I specifically wanted. Ended up picking up some smoking deals on new Lamiglass Kokanee rods and some Tica reels to match (got several in KT and CT, 100 and 150 versions). The last two rods I bought off ebay were from a guy in the valley who waved shipping ($18! per rod!) and let me pick them up after work. 

Be patient and you can get some deals.

-DallanC


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Fenwick usually carries decent rods in the price range you list and don't overlook the Cabela's and/or Basspro brands either. They may not be big names, but they do make a decent rod. I guess it really all depends if you want a fiberglass or graphite.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

High Desert Elk said:


> Fenwick usually carries decent rods in the price range you list and don't overlook the Cabela's and/or Basspro brands either. They may not be big names, but they do make a decent rod. I guess it really all depends if you want a fiberglass or graphite.


Yeah, I'll be checking out the local stores as well, it's always nice if you have a warranty issue and can just walk in to take care of it.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Scheels has some very nice rods with an un-beatable guarantee. All their Scheels brand rods...from $19.99 to $199.99... if it fails they replace the rod with a new one. Period.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

brookieguy1 said:


> Scheels has some very nice rods with an un-beatable guarantee. All their Scheels brand rods...from $19.99 to $199.99... if it fails they replace the rod with a new one. Period.


Even if it is caught/slammed in the car door?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> Even if it is caught/slammed in the car door?


I believe so. If not, I guess it becomes a moral decision on the breakage story. Even then, most rods have a charge of around $50.00 no matter how they break for replacement.
I personally have a Loomis and love it, but have aquaintances with Scheels and they really are nice rods. Especially the higher-end models.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I haven't broken a rod in years but car doors seem to be the most common killer of rod tips. I was looking at Scheels online last night and they seem to have some decent rods. My biggest dilemma is if I want to go graphite or stick with fiberglass.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Once you go custom, you'll never go back.

There isn't a factory rod available today that is better than what you can make yourself. I make my own salmon rods and I credit that with 80% of my success.

Also, ambassadeur makes a decent reel, don't get me wrong. I don't care for the Ticas but RMT has been pushing them pretty hard. If you want the best reel out there for fishing on downriggers, get an Avet SX. Once you get the hang of it, you'll wonder how you even used a star drag to fish on a downrigger.


----------

